# calcification of pelvis



## yp (Nov 1, 2010)

Can someone help me to find calcification of pelvis?
Thank you.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Nov 1, 2010)

Does documentation support 719.85? 

719.8*=Other specified disorders of joint (*calcification of joint*)


----------



## yp (Nov 1, 2010)

That's a great idea. I can use this one. Thank you!


----------

